# Emersed growth setup



## PK1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want to set up a simple emersed gwoth setup (nothing fancy such as a mini hydroponics), and basis some reading it seems putting plants in a clays pots and putting them in a tub with 2-3" inches of water, covering (allow for some breathing) and a light is all you need. Just a few questions to avoid difficulties:

- Does it matter if the soil is not Miracle Grow organic? I have regular fertilized MG
- Does the water need to be circulated (e.g. power head) and changed at regular intervals? I am assuming it would otherwise become algae/bacteria infested with nutrients leaching from the soil?

Answers to the above will be great, and if there is a more detailed write-up on a setup that someone can recommend, that would be even better!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think some do use airpump to agitate the water and at same time pump o2 into water. and also create humidity into the surrounding of the tank.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

You definitely want a powerhead or airstone in the water. Stagnant water + organic compounds + heat = really gross things.

Plastic wrap is a good covering and can be easily modified to allow for air circulation. Get a good spray bottle and plan on misting the plants once or twice a day.


----------

